# Postfix fails to install on BSD 8.0 (x64)



## hamdodger (Feb 28, 2010)

I am able to compile and install every other port that I need on this particular server, except for Postfix.  When I attempt to compile it with TLS/SSL and SASL support, the build fails with the following:


```
cc -DHAS_PCRE -I/usr/local/include -DUSE_SASL_AUTH -DUSE_CYRUS_SASL -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/sasl -DUSE_TLS -I/usr/local
/include -DSNAPSHOT  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -I../../include -DFREEBSD8 -o master master.o master_conf.o master_ent.o master_sig.o 
master_avail.o  master_spawn.o master_service.o master_status.o master_listen.o  master_vars.o master_wakeup.o master_watch.o master_flow.o 
../../lib/libglobal.a ../../lib/libutil.a -L/usr/local/lib -lpcre -L/usr/local/lib -lsasl2 -lpam -lcrypt -lkrb5 -lcrypto -lcrypt -lcom_err 
-lasn1 -lroken -L/usr/local/lib -rpath=/usr/local/lib -lssl -lcrypto
/usr/lib/libasn1.so: undefined reference to `init_error_table'
/usr/lib/libasn1.so: undefined reference to `initialize_error_table_r'
```

Any ideas?


----------

